# Westminster Standards and outward-inward aspects



## AV1611 (Oct 13, 2007)

Do the Westminster Standards teach the outward-inward distinction of the covenant of grace. i.e. when we baptise infants they become members (are recognised as members) of the covenant of grace externally? How would the following be dealt with in said schema?

*Question 31: With whom was the covenant of grace made?
Answer:* The covenant of grace was made with Christ as the second Adam, and in him with all the elect as his seed.

Does not the Westminster Standards teach the two-covenant view (CofG and CofW) as opposed to the three-covenant view (CofR, CofG and CofW)?


----------

